# Brown gunk in ear?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be an ear infection or yeast...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady had brown gunk a few months ago. I was able to clean it on the outside, it kept coming back because he had some "plugs" deep down that needed to be flushed by the vet. It was a yeast infection. Now that his ear has been treated, it is clear.

The vet said it was probably triggered by a food he was sensitive to. He is on Wellness Core, but my husband always shares his meals with him. :doh:


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Brady had brown gunk a few months ago. I was able to clean it on the outside, it kept coming back because he had some "plugs" deep down that needed to be flushed by the vet. It was a yeast infection. Now that his ear has been treated, it is clear.
> 
> The vet said it was probably triggered by a food he was sensitive to. He is on Wellness Core, but my husband always shares his meals with him. :doh:


Interesting, thanks for the info! I did switch Maddie to Orijen and I noticed that she was very smelly on the food so I have been transitioning her to Fromm Surf & Turf. I guess I'll find out tomorrow and I wonder if it was something in the food she didn't agree with ...


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Well Maddie has a yeast infection in her right ear, but the vet said that she thought I caught it early because it didn't look too bad under the slide. So now I have some drops to put in her ear twice a day. The vet said it could be environmental allergies because of the time of year ...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah had that and it was yeast due to food allergy. Good your getting the ear checked. Noahs was just yuck... constant cleaning and I thought it was under control. But I took him to the vet and he had yeast plus a secondary inner ear infection...and he showed no signs but the gunk.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It could be signs of an infection or could be nothing but dirty ears. My Sam had chronically dirty ears, I couldn't keep them clean, but he didn't have an infection, yeast, or mites. He became so agitated by cleaning that the Vet suggested cleaning them less often so he didn't accidentally cause an injury to the ears by rubbing/scratching/ and shaking. His earwax looked like softened tootsie rolls too, it was awful, and no cause for it.

My Ike was just the opposite. Pristine ears yet always shaking his head and getting infections from the constant shaking/ rubbing/ scratching. Finally found out he has food allergies, switched his food, and his ears have been perfect since.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I was wondering about if it was her food because I had switched her to Orijen and I noticed that she was quite smelly ... because she was smelly (which isn't normal) I decided to switch her food and I just finished transitioning her to Fromm Surf & Turf. I also noticed the gunk in her ear when she was on Orijen right before I switched her ... 

I'm hoping that with the medicine, her ears will clean up and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it was just an environmental allergy or maybe something in the other food didn't agree with her. The vet did mention that yeast infections can be difficult to clear up and to make sure that I continue to clean her ears very well.


----------

